
Show HN: Reading File in RUST and C While Comparing Memory and CPU Usage - mraza007
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvy91WSZm18&feature=youtu.be
======
mraza007
The results were surprising, C language used entire CPU on the other hand Rust
used the entire memory however they were close in terms of the timing. C took
2min 1sec and Rust took 2min 5secs

